# Changed Stena Belfast Operations



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The plans for the new Stena Cairnryan Terminal have been published. There will not be an HSS berth at the site. Stena will operate the service with two large ro-pax vessels.

Fred (Thumb)


----------

